# Lock up at switching to clocksource tsc [SOLVED]

## pdr

I needed to move / and /boot to a 2.5 drive for my new case.

Current 3.5" drive is: /dev/sda1 (ext2) = /boot, /dev/sda3 (ext4) = /, /dev/mapper/home (ext4) = encrypted /dev/sda5 = /home

New 2.5" drive is: /dev/sdc1 (ext2) = 50M for /boot, /dev/sdc3 (ext4) = 40GB for /, /dev/mapper/newhome (ext4) = encrypted /dev/sdc5 = 40G for home

That is, the 2 drives are partitioned the same; /dev/sda is the current drive, /dev/sdc is the new drive.

1. Mount: /mnt/backup = /dev/sdc3, /mnt/backup/boot = /dev/sdc1, /mnt/backup/home = /dev/mapper/newhome

2. rsync -avx / /mnt/backup/

3. rsync -avx /home/ /mnt/backup/home/

4. mount /boot && rsync -avx /boot/ /mnt/backup/boot/

(separate rsyncs because of -x; did not want /proc etc copied and googling indicates this should work, hence -x)

5. grub

5a. grub> device (hd0) /dev/sdc

5b. grub> root (hd0,0)

5c. grub> setup (hd0)

5d. grub> quit

Grub fires up and after 5 seconds starts the amd64 3.4.9 kernel. It gets to the Switching to clocksource tsc line and locks up when I have the new drive plugged in a /dev/sda; with the old drive it boots fine (after entering the passphrase to decrypt/mount /home).

Any idea what is wrong?Last edited by pdr on Mon Oct 08, 2012 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aquous

you are missing /dev/null, /dev/console, and I believe /dev/zero.

Either mknod them manually or enable CONFIG_DEVTMPFS{,_MOUNT} in your kernel config.

----------

## pdr

Oops - forgot to mark solved.

I enabled the options in the kernel and that did the trick. Turned it on for my 32-bit boxes too (I use rsnapshot for backup - want to be able to partition, format, copy, boot) and the 32-bit boxes ( running 3.3.8 ) had "(NEW)" next to the CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT sub-option - not sure exactly how new the option is though.

----------

